# Problema con una lavadora Dream Fuzzy Logic



## hector jose (Ago 6, 2013)

en primer lugar la bomba de desagote empesaba a funcionar apenas conectaba el cable de alimentacion sin accionar el boton de encendido, por lo cual cambie el triac, y ahora carga el agua, lava, pero no desagota y no centrifuga, no me llega tension a los bornes de la bomba, ¿cual podria ser el problema? ...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2013)

y... que hay antes del triac de la bomba...?


----------



## hector jose (Ago 14, 2013)

hola capitanp, gracias por responder, te comento que cambie el triac original por un mac 97 a8, lo coloco en la misma posicion que el q saque y el lavarropas carga, lava pero no desagota ni tampoco centrifuga, saco nuevamente el triac y lo coloco en la otra posicion y tengo el mismo problema que con el anterior, la verdad no se q hacer, pregunto: ¿cambio directamente la placa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2013)

hector jose dijo:


> saco nuevamente el triac y lo coloco en la otra posicion y tengo el mismo problema que con el


 
Los triacs *no son reversibles*  , seguramente ya esté quemado   !


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 14, 2013)

hector jose dijo:


> ¿cambio directamente la placa?



Revisa que el triac funcione, ya debe de estar dañado así que cámbialo y saca la bomba y pruebala por separado, debe ser de 120VAC asi que energizala y revisala completamente.

Estos componentes activos solo funcionan en una posicion entonces mejor reemplazalo y verifica que cuando le llegue la señal para empezar a conducir este alimente a la bomba.


----------



## Fzanier (Ago 1, 2016)

Buenos días es un post viejo, pero tengo exactamente el mismo problema con una lavadora drean fuzzilogic. Primero la bomba funcionaba sola.cambie el triack y ahora no funciona y Tampoco centrifuga. Quería saber como resolvió el problema. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2016)

Subí fotos de lo que le hiciste a la placa 


¿*Cómo subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Javitron (Ago 2, 2016)

a veces me han pasado cosas asi (menos que se ponga en marcha la bomba al enchufar el cable, ahi si hay poblema en la placa) con el sensor de presion para el nivel de agua, soplar por el tubo de presion y actuar el sensor tambien soplando con la boca y volver a funcionar.me a pasado tres veces ya y me a pasado al moverla por otra reparacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2016)

Javitron dijo:


> con el sensor de presion para el nivel de agua, soplar por el tubo de presion y actuar el sensor tambien soplando con la boca y volver a funcionar.me a pasado tres veces ya *y me a pasado al moverla por otra reparacion*.


 

Si inclinás el lavarropas suele pasar eso  , la solución sin desarmar es ponerlo derecho , quitar la tapa de limpieza de la bomba de agua y recolocarla


----------

